# Rowntree park why



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I'm on Rowntree park and have had a walk around like you o looking at all the vans lol and I asked myself why on earth I they shutting this site or 6 months to renovate it what a waste of members money . What do you think .tude


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

6 months is a very long time so the workmanship better be good eh?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I believe they have bought the recently vacated industrial park next door and are incorporating it into the site. It is one of the most profitable sites the CC own so I guess they will get the money back in time.

I'm just annoyed they lobbied the local council to erect signs in St Georges Field car park on the opposite side of the river, the only car park in York with both spaces big enough and no height barriers to allow motorhomes to park. Used to be lots of foreign motorhomes parking there and I used it regually (£2 6pm - £8am). Now it says 'no motorhomes, campervans, sleeping in vehicles overnight' but is the only car park to carry these signs.

Still, plenty of wild camping locations a few minutes walk to the city centre - better than £25 a night or whatever the CC charge!


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Addi, some people prefure wild camping and some prefer sites and accept the costs, there is NO better, just different.
I am mostly sites, but occasionally others.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is what is being done to Rowntree Park:

http://planningdocs.york.gov.uk/WAM...=show&appType=planning&appNumber=11/01360/FUL

G


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll be interested to see if this results in an increase to the maximum length of outfit allowed on the site - current limit is 8.5 metres. 

I'd love to visit, but not allowed    .


Regards,
John


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmm, the hard standings proposed are 9 metres wide and between 9 and 12 metres deep - so with the widening of the entrance as well, I see some grounds for optimism. 


Regards,
John


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Looks like they're still using man hole covers for motorhome waste dumping :twisted: why cant they put a full width drive over grate in?


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

We last visited on the 11th December when handed the Keys to the Gate and Showers/Toilets I noted there was only one Key to the Toilets. I asked at the office where the second key was to be told it had broken and as they would be carrying out the work the next year the expense of having a Key cut was not worth it. :roll: 
In relation to size of vehicles earlier this year I was there and there was a massive 5th Wheeler and 4x4 on a corner pitch.

Also surely they could have kept a few of the pitches open just supplying Electrics and water at a reduced rate.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Parking*

This is to confirm what addie said there is a large car park across from weatherspoons where I'm at the sign says no motorhomes can park here miserable b......s York councill


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Sadly they did not buy the Industrial Units next door to the site.
It would have been great to have a larger site there with more pitches to try and book on a weekend :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Val


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Parking*



tude said:


> This is to confirm what addie said there is a large car park across from weatherspoons where I'm at the sign says no motorhomes can park here miserable b......s York councill


Its not just York council its pretty much the norm for all of them. Just look at the attitude of Scarborough council. There was a massive thread on the wild site about it and they are trying to ban motorhomes. They pretty much publicly said that it wasnt on these motorhomes coming to Scarborough and then spending the night for free!!!

Oh so its ok to come and park and spend your money during the day as long as you either pi$$ off at night time or pay for a hotel?

We passed the Ambleside Aire today on the scooter and there are quite a few vans in there. I expect it will be chocka all over Christmas and New Year. The lakes is thriving today. Its a tenner a night with just water and waste which I think is expensive but its so handy for the town so people will use it and pay. Why cant all towns do something like this? Ah stuff em, I cant be bothered with the small minded attitude in this country towards aires and free camping.

Sorry gone off topic!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

MaxandPaddy said:


> Sadly they did not buy the Industrial Units next door to the site.
> It would have been great to have a larger site there with more pitches to try and book on a weekend :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Val


Glad someone put this rumour right and the CC do not own any of the site, it is run for the council I believe.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

And it is a waste of members money, they could loose about £500,000


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

They make a fortune from the site and will make even more after the alterations because of how much is charged. Not for me i,m afraid as there are some lovely cl's in the area, in fact there is one only 10 mins cycle from the rip off one you are talking about.(and only £6 per night)

Paul.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

ralph-dot said:


> And it is a waste of members money, they could loose about £500,000


Thanks Ralph, that explains why they dont make it members only, perhaps they are not allowed to.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Despite the moans and groans about the C.C we shall miss Rowntree Park until it opens again,it is a handy site for us and it is in a fab place right by the river and in the City.
Can't wait to go back when all the work is finished  
See you all back there when it's all new and shiny :lol: 

Val


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

already booked


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Parking*



barryd said:


> Just look at the attitude of Scarborough council. There was a massive thread on the wild site about it and they are trying to ban motorhomes. They pretty much publicly said that it wasnt on these motorhomes coming to Scarborough and then spending the night for free!!!
> 
> !


Here are the minutes from Scarborough council when the matter was discussed. Note carefully (p 462) :

_3. BACKGROUND AND ISSUES 
3.1 The issue arose from complaints by Members and others in relation to 
overnight stays by motor homes on parking bays, particularly along the 
seafront, Marine Drive and Esplanade. On inspection it was apparent that 
some of the motor homes were being used as though on a caravan site, with 
levelling equipment, tables and chairs, etc. It was the view of the Members 
Parking Group that such activity should be confined to caravan sites and 
should not take place on the highway or on Council owned public car parks. _

Once again, a facility is lost because some- members of "wild campers " forum perhaps ? - spoil it for others.

There are plenty of places in towns and cities in UK where motorhomes are welcome to overnight but they are not being added to at a steady rate precisely because some see fit to overstay their welcome and to behave as if they were on a campsite.

G


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

ralph-dot said:


> And it is a waste of members money, they could loose about £500,000


Then dont rejoin....
:roll:

No one forces anyone to remain a member...


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Parking*



Grizzly said:


> Once again, a facility is lost because some- members of "wild campers " forum perhaps ? - spoil it for others.
> 
> G


Rather uncalled for comment on the members of another forum.

Those who "camp" on car parks and on the road side, would probably not be members as they have to pay a fee to be a member.

Why ban everyone in a motorhome from parking, it is a simple matter to take action against those who undertake such activities.

John


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Parking*



Grizzly said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at the attitude of Scarborough council. There was a massive thread on the wild site about it and they are trying to ban motorhomes. They pretty much publicly said that it wasnt on these motorhomes coming to Scarborough and then spending the night for free!!!
> ...


Having never stayed on one what are the rules on aires in France
Bri


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

ralph-dot said:


> MaxandPaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly they did not buy the Industrial Units next door to the site.
> ...


I haven't been home to York for 9 months, but heard this from a surveyor for York CC - obviously not accurate so apologies for that. It's a shame because the site is over subscribed.

As for Grizzley's comment about Wild Camping that was not the case for York, the cost per day was £10 plus £2 for evening so £12/day so hardly cheap.

There are some fantastic locations elsewhere however, takes a little longer to stagger back to the van after a meal and some drinks though!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Parking*



johnthompson said:


> Rather uncalled for comment on the members of another forum.


I think I qualified my comment rather carefully: " some", "perhaps"

It is not -as the borough minutes make clear- "a simple matter" to take action against the few offenders. It is a grey area of the law and council officials have no immediate powers to remove those few who do set themselves up outside their van.



> Why ban everyone in a motorhome from parking, it is a simple matter to take action against those who undertake such activities.
> 
> John


I did not- would not- ban everyone in a motorhome from parking. There are car parks available and the borough make these clear. What I can understand, and empathise with, is the dislike of residents who find vans parked in front of their houses with their chairs etc out. I'd put money on there being a few small puddles too !

G

Edit to add further thought.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Back to the original topic. There are times when I actually feel sorry for the CC. Rowntree Park, while ideally located, is heavily over-subscribed and to be fair is getting tatty around the edges. So they refurbish and expand and what do they get....complaints about it being closed while they do it. Can't win.

I'm imagining the contractors would charge more/take longer if they were having to work around campers if they kept it open (plus are people _really_ so desperate to be in the centre of York that they'll camp in a building site?), plus I'd wager there's considerable slack built into the schedule to allow for work stopping if/when the site floods in the spring rain.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Addie said:


> I'm just annoyed they lobbied the local council to erect signs in St Georges Field car park on the opposite side of the river, the only car park in York with both spaces big enough and no height barriers to allow motorhomes to park.


This only goes to goes to show that the CC doesn't give a stuff about it's members or the motorhoming tourist. Their sole interest is the control of all facilities. They are the Mafia of the touring world.

What harm would it have done to have left the carpark without height barriers. Many motorhome tourist are not interested in overnighting and would simply like to spend a DAY in the city. This could easily be achieved by erecting signs "No motorhomes between 22:00 and 06:00" and policed with a hefty fine for those who ignore it.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

It was I who suggested leaving some Pitches open and on reflection having read the comments above I quite agree to leave some pitches open may frustrate the work being completed.
 Yes the Site has become a little worn and I hope they also re surface the roads as they are also in poor condition in places.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> Many motorhome tourist are not interested in overnighting and would simply like to spend a DAY in the city.


And York has made provision for them:

http://www.york.gov.uk/transport/Parking/motorhomes/

G


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

More town need to think this way

http://www.algarveresident.com/43183-0/algarve/new-facilities-for-motorhomes

John


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Parking*



brianamelia said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


This article is Portugal not France but the same applies to all Aires

http://www.algarveresident.com/43183-0/algarve/new-facilities-for-motorhomes

Aires Rules - No tables, chairs or awnings left outside. The French do like to eat outside but put the table away after their meal. This is usually achieved by setting up the table at the front or rear of the van not spread out over the pitch next door.

In Spain it is possible to park (wild camp) anywhere off the main road network. Nothing to be put outside of the vehicle except for chocks to prevent the vehicle running away, if parked on a slope. Note: not chocks for levelling. What goes on inside the vehicle is unimportant ie eating or sleeping. Anywhere a car can park a motorhome can also park. This is laid down by government decree.

John


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

True wild campers follow a code which includes not leaving chairs etc,rubbish or other waste. 
The club sites managed 'under contract' usually from the local authority have to be open to non-members and this is where the 'discount' for members comes in. These sites are usually in prime locations in cities or close to major attractions.
Why doesn't someone produce an alternative list of CLs/CSs near to the club sites or city locations with transport/walking or cycling times?
I prefer CLs etc to the club sites exhorbitant fees!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Why doesn't someone produce an alternative list of CLs/CSs near to the club sites or city locations with transport/walking or cycling times?
> !


A useful idea.

If you're volunteering to coordinate I can supply some examples....

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

All the CL sites and CS sites near York or any city for that matter can be found on the campsite map on here. You can easily set a radius of say five or ten miles or how ever far your prepared to jog, pedal, walk, skate, or scoot!

Don't want to take the thread off topic again but in defence of the wild camping forum having been on there for years the members IMO are like wilding conservationists. Many go on clear ups and religiously follow the forums guidlines for wilding. Some of them are a bit bonkers but then so are a few on here. 

I think like john said it's probably the motorhomers that are not online on any forums that don't know how to behave.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Addie,

What evidence do we have that the CC actually lobbied the council to erect height barriers etc on the St George's Field site?

Roger


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> You can easily set a radius of say five or ten miles or how ever far your prepared to jog, pedal, walk, skate, or scoot!


You've got to admit though that having the sort of info that bigfoot suggests would be useful. Even those CLs/CSs/Club sites that do give transport info often don't make it useful enough. It's no good telling someone that there is a bus stop 5 minutes walk from the gate if, after a bit of googling, you find that buses only stop there on odd Thursdays in term time ! Similarly, knowing a site is only 3 km from a city centre is one thing; knowing that there is no alternative to 3km along a main dual carriageway with no pavement is another.

Back to topic: my understanding of how the big clubs work is that they set aside the bulk of their profits for a rolling programme of improvement to existing sites and acquisition of new ones. Good for Rowntree Park that it is improving as well as providing hard-standing to get rid of boggy pitches when there is minor flooding.

Borough etc Councils- like the rest of the world- don't find motorhomes as interesting and compulsive as many of us do. It is our right to write to our local authority however and ask what they are doing to encourage motorhomers to bring money to the locality and many of us have done that. We have a local aire- right beside the Thames and very convenient for town and, at £7.50 for 24 hours, not extortionate.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Griz

this might be a good opportunity to ask people to update the campsite database when they stay on a Cl or cs. The cc and c&cc websites are not great so useful into like bus stops or cycle routes could make our database a much better source of info than the actuall club websites.

Or

get a scooter and stay where you like! Mind you it's been flipping cold and windy on ours today!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

1302 said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> > And it is a waste of members money, they could loose about £500,000
> ...


Not a very constructive comment and nothing to do with the the CC wasting money


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Griz
> 
> this might be a good opportunity to ask people to update the campsite database when they stay on a Cl or cs. The cc and c&cc websites are not great so useful into like bus stops or cycle routes could make our database a much better source of info than the actuall club websites.


Excellent idea Barry. This piece of info often swings it for us when deciding where to go.

G


----------

